# Bringing a Teen friend on Vacation



## ctreelmom (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi TUGgers,

My teen-aged daughter has started asking about bringing a friend when we travel.  Not so much when we go to Smuggs in the summer, as she has a group of friends there she sees every year, but when we go elsewhere.  I'd like to try it, if for no other reason than my 11 year-old seems to make friends much easier and my older one always gets stuck hanging out with younger kids.

I've never done this, nor did I ever vacation with another family when I was a kid.  Can anyone share how you work out the details, specifically the financial ones, with the other family?  The lodging would be on us, but do you pay for all the guest child's expenses such as meals, admission to, for example, tours and attractions?  I assume they bring their own spending money for stuff like souvenirs?

I know if my daughter were invited to go with another family, I'd insist on her treating the host family to a dinner out one night and I'd want to give the host parents money toward her meals and touring, but talking about money makes me squirm--how do you approach the guest parent about it?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 14, 2007)

My opinion only, but if you are inviting a guest, then you should pay for all of the food too.  I'd say that it would be tricky if you are going to theme parks like Disney because then it gets real expensive for the tickets.


----------



## BevL (Jul 14, 2007)

We did this all the time with our kids.  What we used to do was we paid for the accomodations and food when we ate in.  The kids were expected to have their own money for everything else, including meals in restaurants.  

One tip, make sure that you clear it with the parents that you hold onto the money and dole it out through the vacation to their child.  Otherwise, by the end of the week, you'll be stopping for dinner somewhere and you'll get the, "I don't have any money," stuff.  Then you're stuck paying for the extra as you're not going to let them sit there with a glass of water.

In all the times we took other people's kids, we never got a thank you card or a bottle of wine.  I didn't even really think of it until you mentioned it.  We just brought extra kid(s) along so ours wouldn't whine.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 14, 2007)

I would say it would depend on how well you know the other child's family.  I can see how talking about money can make you squirm, I have that issue sometimes when discussing vacationing together with adult friends and family members.

I would suggest that you have the discussion with the parent(s), letting them know that your daughter would like to invite their child along for the trip.  Let them know that the accommodations are all taken care of, but that you would expect that the child have their own money for the things you mentioned (dining in restaurants, attractions, etc).  You may want to give them an estimate of what you expect to be doing and how much (ballpark) that might cost based on your vacation plans.  In my opinion, that should be done before you say "yes" to your daughter and before she discusses it with her friend.  If the parent(s) nix the idea, no reason to upset two young people.

One thing to consider, is what to do and how you will handle a medical emergency.  Back when we were kids (and Lord knows that was decades ago) our folks let us bring friends along, especially on camping trips.  One summer my sister's friend fell and broke her arm.  Fortunately, my parents had the foresight to get a permission slip type document from the other parents so that should an emergency come up, they had authorization to seek emergency medical treatment . . . along with the emergency contact info for the parents.  In today's society, things may have changed a bit since the 1970's, what with people anxious to sue and medical professionals hesitant to treat without clear-cut authorization . . . but you should look into that and what is necessary in the event that the friend gets hurt and requires treatment.


----------



## elaine (Jul 14, 2007)

*we pay for all food--and sometime admissions*

if it is minor stuff--movie, $10 here or there, we pay.  If it is big (like Disney tickets) then we talk to family before inviting the friend.  I would not expect a guest to pay their share at restaurant--but, it would be the same if my child went with their family.

We are going to take a friend to Smuggs with our teen---b/c we traded in and don't have that network of yearly friends--we will pay for minor stuff and all meals there.

As a teen (with a younger brother), my parents let me take a friend and it was great for them and for me--I still remember those times 20+ years later.
Elaine


----------



## GrampyBill (Jul 14, 2007)

We buy meals and tickets.  Eating breakfast in the condo is cheap and fun and reduces expenses greatly.  We have to suffer though fast food a lot also but its cheap.  But PAY- it's usually worth every penny!  And it will be a pitance in the grand scheme of thengs.  The teen's - as long as there are only two - will have "THE VACATION TO REMEMBER."  But don't ever take three because there will always be an outcast - Big Trouble.  Usually a 3rd like the 11 year old will manage as long as they have a TV or Nintendo.  The guest should have their own money for gifts, curios, or other odds and ends.


----------



## ctreelmom (Jul 14, 2007)

Big Matt said:


> My opinion only, but if you are inviting a guest, then you should pay for all of the food too.  I'd say that it would be tricky if you are going to theme parks like Disney because then it gets real expensive for the tickets.



I agree with you Matt on principal, but even little things are sooooo expensive these days that it adds up fast.  Movie tickets are $10 a pop, you can't do a boat ride or ghost walk for less than $20 apiece, restaurant meals are outrageous, it goes on.  When you're talking all that times 5 people if we bring a "guest" it's $100 a night just to walk out the door.  If we were timsharing and cooking in, of course the guest would be just that, but it's all the other stuff teens like to do that add up.

When my kids go to the movies with friends here, it's never expected that the driving mom pays for all the kids.  I'll usually spring for a treat at the concessions stand or ice cream cones after but the kids buy their own tickets.


----------



## Patri (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it would be weird to have the guest pay for the restaurant meal unless your kids pay for their meal too. I'd spring for all the food and lodging, but tell the family before leaving what the expected ticket price will be for any amusement parks or major entertainment excursions, etc. The guest really is part of the family for the trip. If you can't afford to treat, don't invite.


----------



## debraxh (Jul 14, 2007)

I was an only child and my parents allowed me to take a friend on several of our vacations.  It was great for me, and my parents paid for everything since my friend's family didn't have much extra money.  These were mostly sightseeing vacations like Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, etc. so there were no expensive amusement park tickets to worry about (we always went to Disneyland with my Aunt/Uncle/cousins so no friend was invited).

My daughter was first allowed to invite a friend last year, but it didn't work out.  We were planning to pay for everything but it wouldn't be much for a week in the mountains.  This year we're going at Thanksgiving, so although she wants to invite a friend, I doubt if that will work out either, but will extend the offer.

I agree with the view to only invite them if you're willing/able to pay for it all, but accept any money if offered.  I know if my daughter is invited I would offer to pay certain costs immediately, and just hope other parents would do the same if they have the ability.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 14, 2007)

A couple of years ago, DS invited a friend to Newport Coast with us.  We usually buy our airline tickets early so we bought them for DSF.  2 months before we go to California, they are not talking and there is no chance of reconciliation - girl thing.  The airline issued the credit in the name of the ticket holder not the purchaser.  Guess what, they got a free ticket.  We now have new rules regarding friends traveling with us.  We pay lodging and meals - in or out- and they pay their own airfare, excursions, tickets, etc.  We have yet to try and take another friend when we are flying but will next year when we go to Disney.  We only have one child at home now.  And we haven't taken someone elses child out of the country on a trip.  The kids we have taken have been 15 and older. (no homesickness to deal with )


----------



## AzMin (Jul 14, 2007)

My daughter is an only child so she started wanting to bring a friend along on trips when she was around 10 or 11. We paid for everything - food, tickets, eating out, accommodations. That way the child felt like part of the family. To me, it would've felt kind of weird to have them pay for their meals out. 

Some friends brought their own money for souvenirs. And a couple of friends didn't bring anything at all. I've had only one family give us money after the trip as sort of a reimbursement - $50. The others just accepted that we didn't want/need anything in return. 

BTW, we never had a sit-down with the other parents about money. When we invited the child, we'd just tell the parents that we'd pay for "everything" and they just needed to bring their clothes and some mad money. 

Our daughter is 26 now and still has very fond memories of those trips with friends. 

Min


----------



## senorak (Jul 14, 2007)

We've been taking a teen friend, (for our son),along on our trips to Hilton Head for the past 3 years...and this  year, our daughter (age 12) is allowed to bring a friend.  We always pay for meals in restaurants and hotels, (we drive from PA to HHI, and stop overnight on the way), and usually eat out at least once or twice during our stay in HH.  If we do things "as a family"....i.e. sightseeing excursions, we also pick up that cost.  However, usually, in HH, we simply relax on the beach, by the pool, or ride bikes (we pay for a set number of bicycle rentals, as well).  If the kids want to do mini golf or go to the movies on their own, that is at their cost (both for my own children and their "guests").  Some parents have given us a dollar amount to put towards groceries (especially for the teenage boy, who tends to eat quite a bit); some have not.  We don't ask for anything, but won't refuse money if offered.  It has worked out well for us....my older son didn't want to go on "family vacations" once he turned 13/14....and having a friend along helped to make things more enjoyable for all of us.

Next summer, we have 2 units booked at Orange Lake, and I told my son, (who will be graduating), that he can bring along 3 friends (his graduation present; rather than doing "senior week at the shore").  All the friends will have to pay is for airfare.  

DEB


----------



## charford (Jul 14, 2007)

We just put my nephew on a plane to go home after spending a week with us at Smuggs. We paid for everything, except the airfare home - we drove up with him and he flew back. He and my ds  went to a specialty camp at Smuggs which was a few hundred out of pocket for us. My SIL, knowing that it was extra, offered to pay, but I declined. I paid for all meals, souvenirs and even bought him a new bathing suit when his was lost. 

IMO, if I wasn't willing to pay for restaurant meals, a little spending money and excursion money, then I wouldn't invite the child. If it involves an airline ticket, I would expect the parents to pay for that, closely coordinating flight arrangements. Disney tickets are a tough call, but on thinking about it, if I were going to invite a child by themselves to Disney, I would expect to pay for their admission. If my child were offered a trip like that though, I would offer to pay. 

IMO, it's like any other invitation, the host should expect to provide food and transportation (if driving) and entertainment. I wouldn't invite someone to dinner and then hand them a bill for the food.


----------



## elaine (Jul 14, 2007)

*Great idea about senior trip--I'm going to remember that!*

We are still 5+ years off, but that is a great idea.  I have heard about recent senior trips--lots of @#@# ( fill in the blank) going on--and my DD will NOT be going on one unless Mom goes too--but a big TS where she can invite a few friends sounds great.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 15, 2007)

My opinion...whatever you decide you can afford is reasonable--IF you make the situation clear up front.  

If you can pay it all, great, invite the friend and say, "we'd love for you to come--it'll be our treat and we'll cover all the expenses."  

If you can't afford the additional expense of the extra person, say, "We'd love to have you come with us.  We'll provide the transportation and lodging and expect the rest of the trip would cost you around $??."  

If you're somewhere in the middle say, "We'd love to have you come and all you'll need will be money for _____"

That way the friend and her parents can decide for themselves whether or not to take you up on the offer.  When people communicate well misunderstandings and hurt feelings are generally avoided.

What I as a mom would be more concerned about than the financial details would be the responsibility of taking someone else's child on an extended trip.  Yes, it is true that nothing unfortunate is likely to happen, but what if the unlikely DID happen?  There would be potentially huge emotional, and perhaps legal, ramifications to consider.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Definitely have the arrangements understood in advance, whatever you choose to do.  I would think it odd to have the guest pay for her own meal though.  If you are "holding" the money for the guest, that, too, is awkward; if it were me, I'd want to keep an itemized list to show what happened to the money in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety and give it to the teen's parents at the end of the trip along with any leftover money.  For me, it would feel better to simply pay for the guest.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Our Way*

We have taken my son's best friend (next door neighbor) on several vacations with us.  He lives with his dad who really doesn't have much to do with Chris.  Chris has been a pretty good kid and for the most part him and my son get along well.  We had only done drive to trips with him before and we covered everything.
Last year we decided to fly from Ca. to Florida and told him about this early.  He has a part time job and started saving because I told him if he paid for the flight we'd pay the rest on our 2 week trip.  He saved and paid me his $250 for the flight.
We went to Disney, Universal, Everglades, and several other things in our two weeks.  We paid for everything except his flight (his dad never offers to pay for anything and believe it or not in 6 years we never have met him).
Well, this year in June Chris graduated high school (one year older then my son).  As a graduation gift we gave him $250.  I told him I did this because he showed he could be responsable and I appreciated it.  Hopefully this will help him become a good citizen and responsable for himself.  I know it won't come from his own family.
Bart


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Bart -- That's a great story.  He's lucky to have you as a neighbor/mentor.


----------



## nell (Jul 15, 2007)

We've let our teenage daughter take a friend the last two vacations.  We paid food and lodging and activities.  She paid for airfare and anything else.  I called the mom and asked her to provide us with a child care authorization and any insurance information.  Also I asked her what she is comfortable in letting the girls do on their own and to having an understanding that our family rules are enforced.  For instance, we went to the Bahamas where the drinking age is 18 (they are just shy thank goodness!) but even if they were 18 there would have been NO DRINKING. If everything is discussed and understood then it makes for a nice vacation.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 15, 2007)

For the last several years we've take two or more of our son's friends with us to Cabo.  Last month we took six of his friends as a graduation trip. They all paid their own airfare, brought their own spending money, and we provided the timeshare unit. The boys had a one-bedroom and my husband and I were in a studio. One boy who wanted to come after the original reservations were made (had a unit that sleeps only six) paid for his own studio.

We took the whole group out to dinner one night and also gave each boy a $20 voucher to a popular restaurant as graduation gifts. All the guys were 18 year old so we didn't need parent permission letters for them to enter Mexico.

In years past we've had letters from parents giving their permission for international travel and medical treatment if needed.  When the boys were younger we picked up some of the food costs--usually all the groceries if we were eating in the unit and some of the restaurant meals, and we got activities such as ATV's and wave runners by going on timeshare presentations.  They used their own money for souvenirs and other activities.

It has always worked out great for our son to have a friend or two or more along. We were always upfront about the costs and are close friends of all the parents so that helped.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 15, 2007)

Very good question.  I am travelling right now and my oldest son's best friend is spending the week with us in Oregon.

We are very good friends with my son's friend's parents, so we treat him like he is one of our sons.  We pay for the accommodations, his food and any attractions that we want to do together.

He keeps Kosher, so he needed to bring a lot of his own food.  And, he has his own money for souvenirs and such, just like my boys do.  Yesterday, he bought 2 movies at a convenience store so that all of the boys could watch movies on the long drive to Oregon.

I don't mind treating him like this because when my son stays with his friend's parents, they treat him the same way.

For me, it's easier to just pay for everything as I would my own son.  I know that that is not feasible for many families, so I would imagine that if it is all worked out upfront that there won't be a problem.  

My only personal issue is that if I am inviting someone to come with us, I don't have the guts to ask for money to cover expenses.  If I couldn't afford it, I probably wouldn't ask a guest to come along.  But, that's just me.

And conversely, if my son is spending time with is friend, I always provide my son enough money to pay for all of his expenses and offer to pay them upfront.  I don't want to put a burden on my son's friends.  I know that isn't a balanced way to work.  But, that's how I prefer to keep my conscience clear about expenses.  I'd rather give more than be a burden to someone.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 15, 2007)

We always treat our kids friends when they travel with us.  
We would take them to Christmas Mountain for the weekend skiing, and most kids would bring money for ski passes, but not all of them.  Likewise in the summer, we had to treat for Noah's Ark many times. We always paid for meals when we ate out. We brought one girl to Florida with us for 12 days at Christmas, her father not only did not give her any spending money, but he did not even bother to call her on Christmas Day.  

Now would you believe this, one friend asked my daughter to accompany them on a ski trip.  The mother asked for 1/4 the cost of the lodging and my daughter was to pay for all food and expenses.  i would not let her go.  I didn't mind the food and expenses, but heck if I was going to pay for the lodging .


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jul 16, 2007)

rapmarks said:


> Now would you believe this, one friend asked my daughter to accompany them on a ski trip.  The mother asked for 1/4 the cost of the lodging and my daughter was to pay for all food and expenses.  i would not let her go.  I didn't mind the food and expenses, but heck if I was going to pay for the lodging .



Wow, that's asking for subsidy for their vacation! 

:hysterical:


----------



## anteween (Jul 16, 2007)

We have been taking my son's friends on vacation with us for the last 5 or 6 years and he is only 14.  We have taken them to Florida, Williamsburg and Canada to mention a few places.  We only ask that they pay for their airfare and bring mad money.  We pay for everything else. If the parents offer to send more money, great.  If not, we pay.

This year we invited my niece to Hawaii.  She said yes, then changed her mind.  I had already booked the airfare.  There was a $200 penalty for cancelling.  My brother paid for the cancellation.  As she decided she would rather stay home and play in a softball tournament.  Couldn't figure out why she wanted to turn down an all expense paid trip to Hawaii.  Must be a girl thing.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 16, 2007)

*Interesting Points of View*

I've read this thread and all responses with a lot of interest.  I'm surprised at the number of people who have posted that they would not expect the guest child's family to pay for food and even activities.  Vacationing as a family is expensive enough, without adding another person to provide for. 

I asked my BFF Susi who has two teens (girl 13, boy 15) who said there is "no way" she could ever afford to pay for other people's kids on their vacation.  As a single mom, she lives pretty much paycheck to paycheck, saving throughout the year to afford their one summer vacation.

While we don't have kids ourselves, there is a young boy from back in Milwaukee who spends two weeks with us every summer and another around the holidays.  When he comes to stay, we don't expect his mom to pay for his food here, as we cook and eat at home . . . and as a nine year old, he doesn't eat that much.  We do ask that she provide him with money to do some of the activities he enjoys here like the Adventureland Amusement Park and Blank Zoo in Des Moines.

For those who are able to afford taking another child along, that is very generous of you.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2007)

I, too, have been watching this thread with great interest.  We have a 6 y.o. only child, so we will most likely be dealing with taking a friend for vacations in the future.

I don't think there is a right or wrong way to handle this, other that to make sure there is clear communication between you and the friend's parents.  The _last _thing you want happening is misunderstandings on how the expenses are to handled.

I brought this up w/ my wife, and personally we would most likely foot the total bill, inclusive of airfare, attractions, food, etc.  We though about it from the angle of the other parents.  If we were to ask one of their children to join us on our vacation, and also ask them to pay a portion of the expenses, it seems like that would be unfair to their other children.  They would be put in the position of deciding to spend extra vacation money for one of their children over the others.  I don't know if I would be comfortable putting them in that position.

Just another point of view...

Kurt


----------



## Kittykatz (Jul 16, 2007)

*bringing a friend*

We have on more than one occasion invited my kids friends for vacation. It's great for them and us. We pay for all meals, but ask that each kid bring money if they want to buy anything extra. Eat in breakfast and get hero's/sandwiches for lunch. Pizza is great too. Dinner you can keep to a simple place, maybe one or two nights to a better place. It'll be well worth not having an unhappy child on vacation. My kids have gone on great vacations with other families too. They paid for all meals and I gave spending money.

JMO

Lisa


----------



## yan19454 (Jul 16, 2007)

My son was invited to vacation with some of his friends. I always bought the gift card to his family. I am grateful for them to take my son out.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 16, 2007)

I started allowing my daughter (an only child) to bring a friend in about 7th grade.  Amazingly enough, I was actually able to read a book at the pool ... and didn't have to ride Space Mountain 3 times in one day!  It was a win-win for all concerned.  I always paid for all expenses, but the kids almost always had their own "mad money" as well.  I always thought it was sweet when they spent their money on presents for their parents or siblings.

I took "groups" (4-6) several times (graduations, spring break).  In those instances, the kids bought their own plane tickets, had some spending money, etc.  But, you'll find that some kids are given lots of money, and others not so much.  So, I tended to pick up a lot of the activities to ensure that the kids that didn't have a lot of money weren't uncomfortable about the situation.  If the kids went out to lunch/dinner by themselves, they paid.  If we took them out, we paid.   

Whenever my daughter went on vacation with others, I always gave her plenty of spending money, offered to buy the plane ticket, etc.  She was under strict instructions to pick up a dinner, or even an ice cream treat, if she wasn't allowed to pay for things.  She rarely got away with anything other than the ice cream treat.

I guess I fall squarely in the camp that inviting friends means you're bringing a guest ... and, as such, you should treat them like guests/members of the family.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 16, 2007)

It's true that paying for an extra child is costly, but in a way, you are paying for entertainment for your child.  While you may not have planned on an extra child as you budgeted, the visitor's family hasn't been planning on paying for a separate vacation for their child either.  What they spend on the child may well be taking money from the family vacation which is scheduled for another time.  I don't think you can just assume that they see their way clear to pay for an extra vacation for one child.  Hopefully, they will contribute because they recognize this is a good experience for their child, but they may not be able to, or they may assume that you wouldn't have asked if you didn't intend to pay for most of it since it is for the benefit of your child.


----------



## janapur (Jul 16, 2007)

What about college aged kids accompanying us for spring break? Do the same considerations apply for adult kids? 

We have two units (each sleeps six) in Cancun for '08 and the AI is very low. I love the idea of the kids not needing to carry around much money and being able to eat whenever and however much they want, but am I expected to foot the bill for everyone? There are only two of my son's friends who would even appreciate it enough to thank us. Unfortunately, I'll bet that their scheduled breaks don't coincide.

Jana


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 16, 2007)

janapur said:


> What about college aged kids accompanying us for spring break? Do the same considerations apply for adult kids?
> 
> We have two units (each sleeps six) in Cancun for '08 and the AI is very low. I love the idea of the kids not needing to carry around much money and being able to eat whenever and however much they want, but am I expected to foot the bill for everyone? There are only two of my son's friends who would even appreciate it enough to thank us. Unfortunately, I'll bet that their scheduled breaks don't coincide.
> 
> Jana



Are you going to give the college kids their own unit?  If yes, I would let your son handle the invitations and the cost discussions.  I agree that they're "adult" kids and should pay their own way.   Your "donation" of the unit is more than generous.

We have a reservation in Cancun for March '08 also and I'm seriously considering just letting my daughter and her friends use the unit so I can "save" precious vacation time for a nice long Europe vacation.  If that happens, the "kids" are on their own (but, of course, the unit will be on me).


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 17, 2007)

anteween said:


> We have been taking my son's friends on vacation with us for the last 5 or 6 years and he is only 14.  We have taken them to Florida, Williamsburg and Canada to mention a few places.  We only ask that they pay for their airfare and bring mad money.  We pay for everything else. If the parents offer to send more money, great.  If not, we pay.
> 
> This year we invited my niece to Hawaii.  She said yes, then changed her mind.  I had already booked the airfare.  There was a $200 penalty for cancelling.  My brother paid for the cancellation.  As she decided she would rather stay home and play in a softball tournament.  Couldn't figure out why she wanted to turn down an all expense paid trip to Hawaii.  Must be a girl thing.



My guess is she would be away from a boyfriend.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Our experience*

We took our sons and one of the boys girlfriends when they were in college to Vegas and Sedona. Part was a timeshare and part of the stay was a hotel. Since there were 5 of us I had to pay for a larger room which was due to the extra guest but then that made our son happy so it was worth it. We paid for most things except her airfare and what she bought for herself. Meals,tours were on us including Pink Jeep and horse riding. I felt funny making her pay for a meal out although she left 2/3 on her plate each time. What a waste of money. She never offered to help do anything. My son(madly in love) waited on her the entire time. We really liked her but were brought up to pitch in.  It is made clear way ahead that the bedrooms are seperate.  

Youngest son took a high school friend to HH as the brothers were in college. We paid for everything except airfare. He took the money his dad gave him and bought a $200 guitar then asked us to borrow money at the end of the trip. My son also had given him money. The teen never lifted a finger or asked if he could do anything. It was just awful and the last time he was invited.

I won't pay for a friend's airfare. I did pay for lodging ,meals and a few things as it is hard to make one person pay and may make them feel odd. 

How awful to ask for 1/4 of a hotel room. 

I don't know if I would pay for Disney or Univeral Admission but I have paid for other things that are almost the same price like the Pink Jeep tours.  

I don't like being taken advantage of or being taken for granted by guests.

Janapur-I agree let the boys pay  their share- airfare and AI. The room is free not the inclusive meals and college age boys eat a LOT!!


----------



## mtgolfer (Jul 17, 2007)

This is a great question?  I have always paid for everything, but always expect one to say thank you.  If this doesn't occur, even after a bit of prompting, they won't be invited again.  My kids understand this and usually pre-warn their friends.  But, it never ceases to amaze me that the parents seldom express their gratitude... oh well!

Bob


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 17, 2007)

*We, too, have done it*

When we went to the beach, we allowed each of our teen sons to bring along a friend.  They had a great and very memorable time together.  We told their families that all they needed to bring was spending money, since we would be eating at the condo for most meals.  (If we were going to eat out a BUNCH, we would probably have reconsidered ~feeding teenage boys is NOT cheap!)

Now that my oldest has just graduated and missed his first family trip (we went to  Big Sky, Montana), my youngest son (14) is asking to take a friend on our 2008 and 2009 vacations already.  We think it will be a great idea for Jake to have a friend to hang out with at Peek N Peak and at Smuggs.  I'm glad you mentioned the airfare scenario . . . so I need to work that out with his buddy's parents.  

I think another thing to consider is if you get along with the kid that your child wants to bring with you.  Once Jake had wanted to bring along a kid who gets on my nerves after about 10 minutes, so I knew spending a week with the brat would kill me!  THAT particular child is NOT invited on any trips!  Afterall, this is a VACATION!!


----------

